# One-man fishing setup: raft vs. cat and sizes?



## pjg131 (Sep 1, 2021)

Hey everyone: 

I’m posting with the hope that I can get some advice here to help me make an informed (and less costly) decision. I’ll give the backstory as well.

I live in Northern Virginia and am a fly fisherman. Get out pretty regularly wading, but I’ve been wanting to get a boat. Took a float trip on a buddy’s raft and was hooked a while back. So this summer, I bought a 14’ trib and NRS fishing frame, figuring I’d use it regularly…. well, joke was on me. Hauling a rolled up raft with frame strapped to the top of my Forrester, setting up at a boat ramp to fish at a lake for a few hours in 95 degree heat kind of sucked. 

I kicked the idea of getting a trailer back and forth, but in the end it would have been more of a pain than it would have helped the situation (space constraints, costs, HOA nonsense, etc). I’ve arrived at the decision to sell or trade-in the raft and (maybe) the frame to get something smaller and easier to move around – so here’s where I’m stuck.

I honestly thought I’d have more people going out to fish with me more often, but about 95% of the time it will just be me… and when I go out solo, I’m thinking it will be about 40% lake fishing, 35% smallish stream fishing, and 25% river fishing (Potomac, Shenandoah, Rappahannock, etc). I won’t be doing any rafting in it, and I don’t foresee me doing any serious whitewater stuff in it either.

I was considering getting some 14’ cat tubes and the frame yokes, side rails, then salvaging parts of my fishing frame to put something together.. carry a cooler, dry box, maybe my dog. Then digging around this forum I saw some people talking about how although the cat tubes are easy to transport around, the frames are heavy and a pain to move. So I started thinking about it again, and I’m looking around at maybe a 9.5 - 10’ raft with a 48” wide x 50ish” long frame with the rower station and a fisherman seat up front.. I think that frame should strap to the Subie roof pretty easily, and the raft should roll up small and be easier to move around than a rolled up 14’ trib at 135 pounds. 

Would a Star High Five fit the bill for what I’m looking for? Should I look at other rafts, and/or should I still consider the cat option? I’d definitely appreciate any help/advice you all could offer – thanks in advance!

Phillip


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

Have you thought about getting a ducky? Or is that too small of a boat?


----------



## pjg131 (Sep 1, 2021)

caverdan said:


> Have you thought about getting a ducky? Or is that too small of a boat?


I have, but I like the idea of having a frame, oars, anchor, and being able to carry some stuff. A friend of mine loaned me his hard shell kayak about a year ago to see if I liked it and I felt claustrophobic in there. Also didn’t like sitting so low to the water.


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

In that case I would recommend a Hyside mini mee or mini max. Personally I would not buy a star or any other brand made of PVC if you want both light weight and roll ability.


----------



## Priceless (Jul 2, 2017)

An Outcast PAC 1200 would be a good option. Used about $1500 to $2500 complete. Frame is two sections that fit together or you can use only one. The frames are very lightweight and the tubes roll up fine and weigh about 25 to 30 pounds each and are very well made by Aire.


----------



## Wolf Larsen (Apr 13, 2021)

My first boat was one of these. Fish Cat 9-IR - Outcast Boats 
I loved it. Took it down lots of rivers. Caught lots of fish. Great little one man fishing machine. Highly recommended.


----------



## Whitewater Worthy Equip (Dec 11, 2013)

Hyside safe great boats but if you budget driven Rocky Mountain Rafts are a great product. I have a 13’ in stock but that may be bigger than you want. I can get you any RMR or hyside you may want.


----------



## pjg131 (Sep 1, 2021)

Thanks all – I’ve looked at the Outcast boats and I think the PAC 1200 would be an option. I couldn’t figure out between the one-seater (I think the 1000?) and the two, but then talked to an Outcast rep and got some info. I know the production/shipping timelines are shaky, but so is everything.


----------



## Acheron (Apr 5, 2021)

Float fishing is one of my favorite ways to fly fish and I fish alone 90% of the time. Frameless rafts are awesome for < Class III water and in my opinion are one of the most versatile and fun ways to fly fish rivers. A lot depends on the the rivers you will be fishing, you may want to consider one man canoes or pontoons if you are only floating from place to place to fish. I prefer a kickboat (at least that's what they were called at one time) because it gives me all of the options I want on the rivers where I fish in the Western US (Colorado, Wyoming, and Montana).

Almost the perfect tool for float fishing rivers: https://www.bigskyinflatables.com/

I own the Grizzly and have spoken with (and read online from) many Kodiak owners who are extremely happy as well. You can also look up information on other forums regarding these rafts, the most popular fishing forums have plenty of members who own these and there are threads and posts about how much people like them...should tell you something.

I've had my Watermasters for ~18 years and have not had a single issue with them. Top quality materials and build. If you want a framed boat, they make those as well.

I also have a Dave Scadden frameless, which has some advantages. He doesn't have the best reputation for being responsive, however my dealings with him were fine. I knew about his rep going into the purchase and drove it like a project manager would.   I'm very happy with my Scadden, lightweight, quick to inflate, easy to row. His site is here: Dave Scadden Paddlesports Utah, Premium Inflatables, Lifetime Warranty

There are also frameless options from OutCast but I have no experience with them, never seen any on the water, and haven't seen more than a couple of reviews. They have a good rep as a company, so I would think their stuff is fine.

I will add, the Watermasters and Scaddens have been proven out there over the years and when a couple of brands dominate within the more-than-your-average-hobbiest community for a decade or more, then to me, based on personal experience and reading lots of others' experiences which match, that's who I go with and recommend.


----------



## SpudCat (Aug 24, 2020)

I've spent 20 years fly fishing out of a 9' AIRE/Oucast fishing cataraft. I love it and personally wouldn't go any other way. The only raft setup I'd consider is a Watermaster because it also allows you to use fins to kick. Especially if you're fishing mostly stillwaters and slow-moving rivers, being able to kick/fin is essential for positioning, managing wind, etc. so you can keep your hands off the oars and more time fishing. I've done mild class 3 in this little cat and overnight trips (backpacker style) up to four days. It's super versatile. I have the old PAC9000 model with the quad tubes: https://www.mrfc.com/products/pac-9000-quad-pontoon-boat Those low profile tubes are great in the wind and the boat tracks really well on stillwater and moves quickly.


----------



## pjg131 (Sep 1, 2021)

I appreciate all the feedback, everyone – and the Outcast boats keep popping up. I think I'm going to pull the trigger on the PAC 1200. Now on to trying to sell the raft and frame since I couldn't trade it out!


----------



## Nanko (Oct 20, 2020)

The people steering you towards a mini cat as a solo fishing rig are correct. I’d also check out some of JPW’s offerings like the Pack Cats and Cutthroat tubes.


----------



## RivRunner (Mar 1, 2009)

I have two Outcast PAC boats, a 9' with ~16" tubes, a 10' with ~ 18" tubes. Both are single person kick/row boats, both great to fish from. The PAC 1200 is a two person boat, definitely not a kick boat. It would be tough to fish from with only you in the boat, great for two people, one rowing, one fishing. Or a good boat for one person to get from point to point on the river to shore/wade fish,


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

I don't fish, but I couldn't imagine managing a bigger raft or cat solo while trying to keep a line untangled. Would agree with the others about a small one-person fishing-specific cat


----------



## 81939 (Jun 16, 2020)

I've used a Water Master Kodiak raft on smaller rivers with less significant whitewater and really liked it. The footwell is open so you can just stand up and cast if you are wearing waders, instead of dropping an anchor. When you don't want to be in the water, there is foot strap to hold your feet out of the water. There is no frame and it packs ups in a small.

Might not be the best option for long flatwater paddles but it is a very nimble little raft(ish?). Kinda pricey but they have a claimed "lifetime warranty" on the raft. 









Water Master Kodiak Raft - Water Master


The Kodiak Raft Package was designed to meet the needs of our most demanding customers. The Kodiak Raft is larger than the Grizzly, and features a pointed bow and stern that increases stability, weight capacity, and rowing efficiency. The Kodiak Raft features the same hardware as the grizzly and...




www.bigskyinflatables.com


----------



## SlipShot (Mar 26, 2018)

I have a 9 foot fishcat and I love it. I have had it on class 2 rapids. If the river is moving I use my spinning setup. If I'm on slow water I use my fly fishing setup. The boot fins are a waste of money on the river, but great on lakes.


----------



## IDoutdooraddict (Aug 25, 2020)

+20 on the Watermaster Kodiak. I have used mine for over 10 years now on lakes and up to class III rivers.
On lakes I can anchor and stand on a platform I made for the back half. This is a sweet spot to cast a fly from!
On rivers this thing is rock solid, and nimble as hell. Definitely go with the heavy duty caviness oars (oar better yet the ones Sawyer makes just for it).
I'm so confident in mine I am planning to fish/float the SF Boise canyon section this winter (several class IV sections).
BTW.....there is never a reason to use a spinning rod!


----------



## HitMcG (Jun 6, 2018)

I have a 14' cat that I fish out of and it does well. It's not something you're going to put on the roof of your subie. One of the smaller cats would possibly work great for that. I would suggest looking at the 12'6" Saturn Triton Whitewater raft with an NRS frame. Here's a link: 12'6" Saturn Whitewater Raft 
This is the same basic setup as the Flycraft or Smithfly Shoal, but *much* cheaper and has, I believe, a better frame setup. I believe all of those rafts are using the same manufacturer, but the NRS frame is more versatile. You could put the whole thing, inflated - raft and all, on your roof if you want, and have a platform you can stand and fish from. I'm not sure how it will track on anchor, but I can tell you that a cat does not track well when anchored - at least in my experience. Best of luck with whatever you choose, and hope you catch a lot of fish. Please post of pic of whatever you go with.


----------



## raftingrooze (Nov 17, 2021)

Do you have any knowledge on this boat being comfortable for taller individuals? After surgery, www.leglengtheningsurgery.com i have been hoping into friend's boats to see which would now be best for me, but it seems like my crunched knees have been an issue in all of them. one of my buddies had a Skimmer, one had a Lund.. i wish i could remember the rest, but I know I havne't tried the Hyside mini. I still want a mini boat, but I don't know if that is in the cards for me anymore.


----------



## HitMcG (Jun 6, 2018)

Raftingrooze - If that question was for me, I don't have an answer yet. I'll have to let you know when I get more info. Totally understand the question, and can relate.


----------



## IDoutdooraddict (Aug 25, 2020)

??? Legs lengthened? That's some weird shit!


----------



## YuenglingMan (12 mo ago)

Just joined some a little bit late to this thread. I live in the Northeast and have been using a one-man pontoon for about 20 years. Sometimes spin fishing for bass but mostly fly fishing for trout. I've added extra d-rings and a piece of rope with two bronze dog clasps on it. I string it over top of the pontoons and lay an ore on top of it. That allows me to go through long riffles with one hand nymphing and the other steering the boat. For somebody doing it the first time it can be overwhelming but it's extremely effective once you get the hang of it. I've had a fish cat and two scaddens. Fish cats typically have a steel frame but if you go with the PAC series, they have an aluminum frame which is a huge plus for weight and rust. Another one man boat that I've used is a bucks bags but I don't know that they're still in existence. They had stainless steel frames and some modular fittings that would go on to it. As someone mentioned earlier, I knew what I was getting into when dealing with Dave at NFO and to be honest, I've never had a problem with him or the product. He's treated me very well and about 25 people that have bought boats from him. He even made a little video about our group. 

If you're not going to trailer, keeping it at a size and weight that you can get on top of the Subaru is pretty crucial. You can always disassemble and put it in the back if that's what you choose to do. I did that twice before I purchase the trailer. The last time was a 12-hour outing and the disassembly was in a rain so hard that you couldn't see 30 ft. That was the last time I ever did that . Watermaster Kodiak or something along that lines seems to be pretty popular but more so for a flowing river.

I haven't fished down in your area but I did just drive down there in the spring to pick up a new Brittney. I forgot how beautiful it was down there. I'm not claiming to be I know it all but I've done thousands of miles in a one-man pontoon and I'll lend any bit of info to you that you might need. Just give me a shout. 

Did you sell that raft because I'm looking for one 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Wallrat (Jan 19, 2021)

pjg131 said:


> I appreciate all the feedback, everyone – and the Outcast boats keep popping up. I think I'm going to pull the trigger on the PAC 1200. Now on to trying to sell the raft and frame since I couldn't trade it out!


I have a 10’er that I use the Hell out of. Highly recommended. I love that boat.


----------



## wyndyr (9 mo ago)

pjg131 said:


> Hey everyone:
> 
> I’m posting with the hope that I can get some advice here to help me make an informed (and less costly) decision. I’ll give the backstory as well.
> 
> ...


Advanced Elements Straitedge Angler Pro?


----------



## bfish (11 mo ago)

Rapp. used to be my stomping grounds and I could walk to the shad grounds. 

For ultimate in portability, I would look at a Outcast/Fishcat float tube and use a kayak paddle. Fantastic for hikes up the canal path and drifting back to the vehicle. They have slots to run straps (I use NRS) to convert to backpack. Rods in one hand,kayak paddle in the other, tube on my back and off I go. 

That said, and being that I fish year around...there is 7.5 months out of the year that I dislike hanging my feet in the water. Not only does the drag slow you down on the longer floats, but the whole soggy feet for hours. Watermasters are similar in that it is a slow slow moving boat, especially in those long pools. 

The Outcast/Fish cat 2-man pontoon easily converts to 1-man, but the frame is still a pain unless you get a trailer. 

Maxxon has some great options for 8,10,and 12 pontoons, then build your own frame (or get one from RMR in WV). Boatstogo dot com has the same base raft as the Flycraft/Saturn mentioned above, still a pain to haul. I'm not a fan of being that skinny with 2 anglers either. 

Hyside with a Welfelt frame would be great for portability, however 2 anglers puts the rower real close to the front caster. Just be aware if your front angler is the non attention paying kind. 

I ended up using an AIRE Bobcat (aka Outcast PAC 1100hd) with full standing platform. But I (and my buddies) all had full roof racks and when place it up top pumped and ready to go. We also had canoe/kayaks to use too.


----------



## SRyan (Sep 6, 2021)

+1 for a watermaster, OSG Clearwater or a scadden assault x. I've floated solo with my OSG Stryker 9.5' raft and its too much to mess with the anchor trying to fish. I use a scadden assault x which is a cheap watermaster knockoff with more bow rise and its perfect. not super durable but its light and I don't expect it lasts forever. I take an uber up river and throw it in the trunk and fish back down to my car. Just stand up when it's time to fish and use fins if you want to pound the bank with streamers as you float frog water.


----------



## lowrider1 (3 mo ago)

I picked up an 8/9' Colorado cat from Amazon for $400. I added a plywood floor and a leaning post out of PVC pipe and it works just fine. I wouldn't want to do windy days or big waves but most times it's fine...just a thought.


----------

